# Wired internet keeps losing connection...



## Jyces (Nov 23, 2010)

What happens is, I will be randomly disconnected and unable to connect to the internet on this computer (not the main one), until I unplug/re-plug in the eternet cord from the tower. I run my computer off a wired connection from my main computer's modem. The strange thing is, the main computer is never affected and the internet connection always remains. I find that this most often happens when I am either running a lot of programs, or playing video games (though that could just be a coincidence). I've tried everything from replacing the eternet cord to changing modems and nothing has helped. I've also tried googling my problem but did not come across anyone with a similar situation. When I contacted my internet service provided, unsurprisingly they were unable to provide much help. This problem can be rather irritating, and I would like to get it solved. I am desperate for an answer! Can anyone assist me with this problem!? 

Thanks!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you supply
Make and model of the PC 
Make and model of Router/Modem

The PC may need a driver update

Would you try using the PC in safemode with networking 
as the pc starts keep tapping F8 until a menu appears then choose
*safemode with networking*
see if it disconnects while in this mode

also post back the following when in normal mode - 1) when its working correctly and 2) when it disconnects
make sure we know which is which

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Jyces (Nov 23, 2010)

Sorry that it has taken me SO long to respond...I actually forgot that I posted on this forum. >.< Listed below is my information:

Computer:
Windows 7 32-bit
Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU
4.00 GB (RAM)

Modem:
Bell 2Wire Gateway (White Modem)
2701HG-G (Model Number)

I tried updating the network adapter (Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller) driver, and that also did not seem to work. The disconnection does not appear to have a pattern, and just happens randomly disconnects. II'll try running it in safe mode and post my results!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

As posted above 


> also post back the following when in normal mode - 1) when its working correctly and 2) when it disconnects
> make sure we know which is which


Make sure we see all the PINGS



> The disconnection does not appear to have a pattern, and just happens randomly disconnects.


How often ? you may not be able to use the PC fully in safemode and if it takes days before it disconnects make sure the PC will do all you need while in safe mode - it uses a VGA graphics driver - so games will not look good or run at all


----------



## Jyces (Nov 23, 2010)

As for safe mode...I don't think my problem occurs often enough to remain in safe mode for a long period of time. Usually happens about once every 3-6 hours.

*IP Information:*

Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\User>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : User-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek 8185 Extensible 802.11b/g Wireles
s Device #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-19-DA-DA-FC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-0E-28-0C-2E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::dcbf:4d2a:1f84:8c22%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.11(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, November 25, 2010 9:48:25 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 30, 2010 9:41:56 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234891022
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-E5-14-48-00-27-0E-28-0C-2E

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.gateway.2wire.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:30d9:3a03:bcb8:bddb(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::30d9:3a03:bcb8:bddb%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\User>

*Ping:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\User>ping 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\User>

*Ping Google*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\User>Ping google.com

Pinging google.com [173.194.32.104] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 173.194.32.104: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=54
Reply from 173.194.32.104: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=54
Reply from 173.194.32.104: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=54
Reply from 173.194.32.104: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 173.194.32.104:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 15ms, Maximum = 18ms, Average = 16ms

C:\Users\User>

*Ping 209.183.226.152*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\User>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 50ms, Maximum = 88ms, Average = 70ms

C:\Users\User>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so you now have a reference, when it disconnects repeat everything again


----------



## Jyces (Nov 23, 2010)

Internet went out recently and I ran the tests. Below is what they found...

*IP INFORMATION*

C:\Users\User>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : User-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek 8185 Extensible 802.11b/g Wireles
s Device #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-19-DA-DA-FC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-0E-28-0C-2E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::dcbf:4d2a:1f84:8c22%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.11(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 27, 2010 9:18:31 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 02, 2010 2:22:00 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234891022
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-E5-14-48-00-27-0E-28-0C-2E

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.gateway.2wire.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\User>

*PING:*

C:\Users\User>ping 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.2.11: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 1, Lost = 3 (75% loss),

C:\Users\User>

*PING GOOGLE*

C:\Users\User>ping wwww.google.com
Ping request could not find host wwww.google.com. Please check the name and try
again.

C:\Users\User>

*PING 209.183.226.152*

C:\Users\User>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\User>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so that has lost connection to the router - is the light still on the router for the cable connection?

I assume the other PC is still working OK on the router

try this

start>
in the search box - type
CMD
a black box will open 
type

ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew

and then repeat the tests - see if that reconnects ?

if not then

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

post back any errors or access denied


----------



## Jyces (Nov 23, 2010)

I repeated the first step several times, but it did not bring back my connection so I immediately did the second step. I'll report back if I get disconnected again. It seems like it is happening a lot more often today.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what firewall do you have ?


----------



## Jyces (Nov 23, 2010)

The only active firewall I have it Microsoft Security Essentials, downloaded directly from the Microsoft website.


----------



## Jyces (Nov 23, 2010)

Is there any chance that there could be too much going on for the internet to handle, so it disconnects me as a result?


Edit:
When I spoke with my internet company, they "claim" it is not the modem, but my computer hardware. I have no clue anymore. v.v


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

MSE is not a firewall its an antivirus/malware program

Do you have a program like Norton or Mcafee on the PC ?

When you ran the TCP/IP repair - did you get any errors or access denied errors ?
would you do again and post back the results from that screen



> Is there any chance that there could be too much going on for the internet to handle, so it disconnects me as a result?


No - you should have a solid connection all the time


> When I spoke with my internet company, they "claim" it is not the modem, but my computer hardware. I have no clue anymore. v.v


from you first post I agree 


> the main computer is never affected and the internet connection always remains.


Hence the question I asked again in post #8 just to confirm


> I assume the other PC is still working OK on the router


So is he other PC solid on the internet all the time and whenever you are disconnected

Lets see if there is an updated driver for that machine - what's the make and exact model of the PC
post back a screen shot of device manager

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * >

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here


----------



## Jyces (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, the other computer is always solid. When this connection disconnects, the other computers connect remains. I just find it strange that as soon as I unplug the cord from my computer, and then immediately plug it back in, that I get back the internet connection instantly.

The other computers information is listed below:
MDG Computers Canada 
Windows XP Media Center
Intel(R) Pentium(R)
2g of ram

Screenshot of device manager (computer that doesn't get disconnected):









Screenshot of device manager (computer that gets disconnected):


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you mind answering the other questions please

and lets see the following when its connected and repeat ALL the tests when it disconnects

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Jyces (Nov 23, 2010)

No, I dont have any other programs like Mcfee or Norton. And you want me to run those tests again on the computer that disconnects, correct?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes please, also is there a light on the router corresponding to the socket you have plugged the ethernet into - if so, is this ON when it disconnects and when you unplug and replug does it come - on 
ALSO at the PC end is there a green/yellow lights - whats the status of these when it disconnects - and again after you unlplugged and plugged in again

but also answer to all the other questions



> When you ran the TCP/IP repair - did you get any errors or access denied errors ?
> would you do again and post back the results from that screen





> what's the make and exact model of the PC





> I tried updating the network adapter (Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller) driver, and that also did not seem to work.


What happened - where did you get the updated driver from

i think the next step will be to try* "safemode with networking "*


----------



## Jyces (Nov 23, 2010)

_I apologize for not responding to all questions, I keep forgetting about them after I answer the others lol. _
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_As for the exact make/model number, I don't believe I have one because both computers were custom made by the company._
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_The first time I ran the TCP/IP repair, I did not get any error codes or access denied messages.Posted below is my second attempt as running the test:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Interface, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
There's no user specified settings to be reset.

C:\Windows\system32>_

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It just went out again, and I immediately checked the light on the modem. It remained green, and blinked every 2-3 seconds. When I checked the light on the back on my tower, it was green and also blinked every 2-3 seconds. In other words, the lights remained exactly the same when they were disconnected as when I was connected.

*Tests when connection was out:*

*IP Configuration*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : User-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek 8185 Extensible 802.11b/g Wireles
s Device #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-19-DA-DA-FC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-0E-28-0C-2E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::dcbf:4d2a:1f84:8c22%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.11(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 30, 2010 5:13:29 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 03, 2010 5:13:28 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234891022
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-E5-14-48-00-27-0E-28-0C-2E

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.gateway.2wire.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:30d9:3a03:bcb8:bddb(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::30d9:3a03:bcb8:bddb%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\User>

*Ping 209.183.226.152*

C:\Users\User>Ping 209.183.226.152
Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.11: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.2.11: Destination host unreachable.

*Ping 192.168.2.1*

C:\Users\User>ping 192.168.2.1
Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.

*Ping Google.com*

C:\Users\User>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.
C:\Users\User>

*Tests when connection was back*

*IP Configuration*

C:\Users\User>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : User-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek 8185 Extensible 802.11b/g Wireles
s Device #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-19-DA-DA-FC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-0E-28-0C-2E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::dcbf:4d2a:1f84:8c22%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.11(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 30, 2010 5:13:29 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 03, 2010 6:45:23 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234891022
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-E5-14-48-00-27-0E-28-0C-2E

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.gateway.2wire.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:30d9:3a03:bcb8:bddb(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::30d9:3a03:bcb8:bddb%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\User>

*Ping 209.183.226.152*

C:\Users\User>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 51ms, Maximum = 51ms, Average = 51ms

C:\Users\User>

*Ping 192.168.2.1*

C:\Users\User>Ping 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\User>

*Ping Google.com*

C:\Users\User>Ping google.com

Pinging google.com [173.194.32.104] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 173.194.32.104: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=54
Reply from 173.194.32.104: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=54
Reply from 173.194.32.104: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=54
Reply from 173.194.32.104: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 173.194.32.104:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 16ms, Maximum = 20ms, Average = 18ms

C:\Users\User>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks


> I will be randomly disconnected and unable to connect to the internet on this computer (not the main one)


Is this still the case - the "main one" stays connected all the time

would you try in safemode with networking and see if it disconnects there 
as the pc starts keep tapping F8 then a menu appears and choose 
* safemode with networking*

otherwise 
I think an update to the ethernet driver is next - so as a custom made box, we need to find the make and model of the motherboard.

These programs should identify the motherboard

http://www.belarc.com

Great standalone program with pdf and email output
http://www.pxserver.com/WinAudit.htm

SIW - System Information for Windows
http://www.gtopala.com/


----------



## gigabit (Dec 1, 2010)

It may be something simple like you needing to update your LAN drivers, have you done this? Vista / 7 have Microsoft drivers for realtek NICs. try downloading the official driver from Realtek.

Also I have had PCs where they do this and removing the BIOS battery for 30 seconds whilst the PC is off and reseating works.

Other than that probably a dodgy NIC what happens if you install a new PCI ethernet card?

Change the Patch Cable too? May be a hairline break in one of the wires.


----------



## Jyces (Nov 23, 2010)

gigabit said:


> It may be something simple like you needing to update your LAN drivers, have you done this? Vista / 7 have Microsoft drivers for realtek NICs. try downloading the official driver from Realtek.
> 
> Also I have had PCs where they do this and removing the BIOS battery for 30 seconds whilst the PC is off and reseating works.
> 
> ...


Yes, I do believe that I updated all my drivers. To make sure of it, I ran the Intel driver update program on their site and it said that the only thing I needed to update was my audio driver (which I updated immediately), and that everything else was good.

Perhaps I'll try the BIOS battery method, and see what happens. I mean, if all else fails, I suppose I'll have to resort to contacting my manufacturer.


----------



## Jyces (Nov 23, 2010)

etaf said:


> Thanks
> 
> Is this still the case - the "main one" stays connected all the time
> 
> ...


Yes, the main computer still stays connected at all times. I'll give safe mode a try and report back as soon as possible. Posted below is my motherboard information.

*Motherboard Information:*

Property	Value
Manufacturer	Intel Corporation
Model	DG41TY
Version	AAE47335-302
Serial Number	AZTY019004S9

North Bridge	Intel G41 Revision A3
South Bridge	Intel 82801GB (ICH7/R) Revision A3

CPU	Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5400 @ 2.70GHz
Cpu Socket	Socket 775 LGA

System Slots	4 PCI

Memory Summary	
Maximum Capacity	8192 MBytes
Memory Slots	2
Error Correction	None

Warning!	Accuracy of DMI data cannot be guaranteed


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you have already checked the driver BUT have a look here
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...ds&ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+DG41TY

the driver has a date of oct this year so quite new

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...tProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+DG41TY&lang=eng


----------



## Jyces (Nov 23, 2010)

etaf said:


> you have already checked the driver BUT have a look here
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...ds&ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+DG41TY
> 
> the driver has a date of oct this year so quite new
> ...


After updating this, I have NOT run into a problem yet! Although after updating it, its telling me that there is another update for my wired port...Should I upgrade? I'm kind of nervous because I don't want this to mess anything up. XD Thanks a million! You've helped me out SO much. I'll report back if I disconnect anytime soon!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> After updating this, I have NOT run into a problem yet! Although after updating it, its telling me that there is another update for my wired port...Should I upgrade? I'm kind of nervous because I don't want this to mess anything up. XD Thanks a million! You've helped me out SO much. I'll report back if I disconnect anytime soon!


If you have updated with the October driver - I would leave it for now and see how it goes


----------



## Jyces (Nov 23, 2010)

It seems that the problem has come back. It appears that I may have to bring my computer in. Thanks for all the help, it was much appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Although after updating it, its telling me that there is another update for my wired port...Should I upgrade?


did you do this update ?


----------



## Jyces (Nov 23, 2010)

etaf said:


> did you do this update ?


I did and I think that is where the problem occurred. I went back to the October version and I'll see how it works out.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh - ok


----------

